# [CAUTION] Force only 3G using Network+



## AsvinDG (Nov 5, 2015)

11/10/2015 Microsoft update its Network+ app to Network Service and THIS TWEAK IS NOT WORKING anymore

*still searching new tweak
*
Microsoft(WDG) has temporary(or maybe permanenly) disable 3G only option in W10M (build 10581), so you cant use it (so bad :crying for many people (windows insider)  forcing to 3G only is a must, because full bar of 2G signal is far worst than single bar of 3G signal, because of that i start to exploring Registry Tree to find useful information regarding forcing 3G only, and here i found a way in Network+, it has hidden option:

#if you never done tweaking before: 
http://1drv.ms/1P3MHKo
1. deploy root tool from WP RegEdit folder
2. open root tool, choose Lumia Registry Editor
3. tap ... check interop unlock and apply
4. deploy CustomPFD from WP RegEdit folder
5 open CustomPFD then:

#UPDATE: All value is in Integer - DWORD - 32bit

go to:
*HKLM\SOFTWARE\OEM\Nokia\NetworkSettings\HideForce3G*
value 0

then:
*HKLM\SOFTWARE\OEM\Nokia\NetworkSettings\SwitchForce3G*
value 1

continue to:
settings -> Extras -> network+ -> turn "ON" use only 3G and restart your phone


check my other Thread as well:

VM
http://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10/windows-10-mobile/test-build-10572-t3241559

3G only
http://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10/windows-10-mobile/force-3g-using-network-t3241953

Touch option
http://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10/windows-10-mobile/disable-touch-vibration-navbar-t3241550

Camera tweak
http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...ximize-potential-lumia-win10m-camera-t3192960

Shell Tweak
http://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10/windows-10-mobile/shell-mod-tweak-t3193612


----------



## nlooooo (Nov 6, 2015)

This only crashed network+ app on my Lumia 535 Dual sim running 10581 build. Even after I wrote old values back it's still crashing.


----------



## imrufbd (Nov 6, 2015)

Please write a detail step by step instruction, including download link of necessary file for this hack and how to do this.


----------



## AsvinDG (Nov 6, 2015)

nlooooo said:


> This only crashed network+ app on my Lumia 535 Dual sim running 10581 build. Even after I wrote old values back it's still crashing.

Click to collapse



working fine here (L730)
did you update your network+ to latest version ?


----------



## AsvinDG (Nov 6, 2015)

imrufbd said:


> Please write a detail step by step instruction, including download link of necessary file for this hack and how to do this.

Click to collapse



done , basically it is like other tweak that you need CustomPFD in order to modify Registry, if you never done it before and dont want to mess up your system, well just dont try it 

DWYOR


----------



## nlooooo (Nov 6, 2015)

Updated network+ to latest version, getting values:
HideForce3g - string 00000001 changed to 00000000
SwitchForce3g - string 00000000 changed to 00000001

network+ crashes all the time, can't even start it. Returned to the original values, still crashing.  

Any advice?


----------



## AsvinDG (Nov 6, 2015)

nlooooo said:


> Updated network+ to latest version, getting values:
> HideForce3g - string 00000001 changed to 00000000
> SwitchForce3g - string 00000000 changed to 00000001
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



how come it becoming string ? the TYPE is Integer - DWORD - 32bit by default
do you using latest CustomPFD ?

#im updating the tutorial based on your problem


----------



## nlooooo (Nov 6, 2015)

AsvinDG said:


> how come it becoming string ? the TYPE is Integer - DWORD - 32bit by default
> do you using latest CustomPFD ?

Click to collapse



Don't know but I erased the whole two keys and added new ones with Integer type and it's working. I used Lumia Registry editor previously and it was giving me STRING values.

EDIT:
Now my second SIM is not working so I have to switch it off.


----------



## AsvinDG (Nov 6, 2015)

nlooooo said:


> Don't know but I erased the whole two keys and added new ones with Integer type and it's working. I used Lumia Registry editor previously and it was giving me STRING values.
> 
> EDIT:
> Now my second SIM is not working so I have to switch it off.

Click to collapse



okay, so now the 3G only is working, but your 2nd SIM is not ? same happen to me
advice: 
try put your SIM 2 to SIM 1 slot, left SIM 2 off
then try putting it back to SIM 2

this fix my case


----------



## nlooooo (Nov 6, 2015)

But my second sim can work only on 2g maybe that's the problem.


----------



## AsvinDG (Nov 6, 2015)

nlooooo said:


> But my second sim can work only on 2g maybe that's the problem.

Click to collapse



yes maybe, me gonna find a way to fix that 
btw, thanks for trying


----------



## nlooooo (Nov 6, 2015)

AsvinDG said:


> yes maybe, me gonna find a way to fix that
> btw, thanks for trying

Click to collapse



Don't bother, I think that lumia 535 has only 2g on 2nd sim.


----------



## imrufbd (Nov 22, 2015)

Done :good:, but only one sim is working when applied, followed your trick of replacing the sim slot and leaving the 2nd one empty and put it back again, but no luck, is there any other solution?
device: 640 xl
w10m build: 10586.11


----------



## winphouser (Dec 3, 2015)

*Cellular & SIM settings*


```
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Cellular\MVSettings\IMSISpecific\Default\CellUX

HideHighestSpeed 0
HideHighestSpeed3G 0
HideHighestSpeed4G 0
HideHighestSpeed3GOnly 0
HideHighestSpeed4GOnly 0
ShowHighestSpeed3GPreferred 1
```


----------



## nlooooo (Dec 4, 2015)

winphouser said:


> *Cellular & SIM settings*
> 
> 
> ```
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice one, works perfectly!


----------



## winphouser (Dec 27, 2015)

*[Tweaks.xml] Show speed selection*


```
<tweak category="Cell" name="Show speed selection" type="toggle" description="Settings - Cellular and SIM - SIM settings">
    <entry path="HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Cellular\MVSettings\IMSISpecific\Default\CellUX" name="HideHighestSpeed" type="dword" default="1">
      <value>0</value>
    </entry>
    <entry path="HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Cellular\MVSettings\IMSISpecific\Default\CellUX" name="HideHighestSpeed3G" type="dword" default="1">
      <value>0</value>
    </entry>
    <entry path="HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Cellular\MVSettings\IMSISpecific\Default\CellUX" name="HideHighestSpeed4G" type="dword" default="1">
      <value>0</value>
    </entry>
    <entry path="HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Cellular\MVSettings\IMSISpecific\Default\CellUX" name="HideHighestSpeed3GOnly" type="dword" default="1">
      <value>0</value>
    </entry>
    <entry path="HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Cellular\MVSettings\IMSISpecific\Default\CellUX" name="HideHighestSpeed4GOnly" type="dword" default="1">
      <value>0</value>
    </entry>
    <entry path="HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Cellular\MVSettings\IMSISpecific\Default\CellUX" name="ShowHighestSpeed3GPreferred" type="dword" default="0">
      <value>1</value>
    </entry>
  </tweak>
```
 

? Tweaks.xml-master updated: https://raw.githubusercontent.com/sensboston/WPTweaker/master/WPTweaker/Tweaks.xml
⬇ Get WPTweaker: http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...xap-wptweaker-registry-tweaker-wp8-1-t3147272
 Mention me your Universal Tweaks.xml!


----------



## mirasal2 (Dec 5, 2016)

AsvinDG said:


> 11/10/2015 Microsoft update its Network+ app to Network Service and THIS TWEAK IS NOT WORKING anymore
> 
> *still searching new tweak
> *
> ...

Click to collapse



It works for me L630 rm-978 build 10586, you need to add these values manually:
name: HighestSpeed3GOnly-> type: String value: 3GOnly 

name: HideHighestSpeed3GOnly -> type: Inetger value: 0


----------



## hooooossamq (Dec 5, 2016)

the 3G only is already included in the latest update of win10 number 1607


----------



## mirasal2 (Dec 7, 2016)

hooooossamq said:


> the 3G only is already included in the latest update of win10 number 1607

Click to collapse



For old lumia the official ends at 10586, mu'alim ?


----------



## mirasal2 (Jan 10, 2017)

Any body know how to do this on WP 8.1 L630 ?


----------



## maddog78827 (Jan 20, 2018)

*Use Field Test*

For 3G only option or 4G only option, you can use the field test app
you can access field test by dialing ##3282# from Phone app
Just add ##3282# to the registry.

Registry Path is :-  HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Phone\Settings\PartnerImme diateDialStrings
add the value *##3282#* to the strings list..


----------

